# Dragonforce



## Iakesen (Aug 27, 2009)

They suck live. Big time. Studio they're alright, but live is nothing but ear shattering noise. I heard they got booed off stage by their own fans once (anyone got vids?).


Props to anyone who can beat Through The Fire And Flames on Guitar Hero. >>


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 27, 2009)

I suggest suicide. that is the cure for bleeding ears.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't know about them being booed off the stage, but here's a parody. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnFWZfzs3nI

The solo is the best part.


----------



## Iakesen (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw that parody. Not THAT funny, but funny.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you, most sensible metalheads here (myself, Lastdirewolf, etc) already know Dragonforce sucks ass.


----------



## Nick (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

No shit. anyone else got any protests?


----------



## webkilla (Aug 28, 2009)

i like them

i dont require that bands have be able to perform live - hell, even the beatles made music that couldn't be done live due to its complex instrumentation and production.

i prefer bands that are creative in the studio rather that those that can put on a good stage show.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2009)

Not enough bass solos


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 28, 2009)

I heard a couple of their songs. They didn't impress me.


----------



## Icky (Aug 28, 2009)

I kinda liked it on GH3, until I went to buy a CD and discovered that IT'S ALL THE SAME.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 28, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> I kinda liked it on GH3, until I went to buy a CD and discovered that IT'S ALL THE SAME.


 
This THIS THIS


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 28, 2009)

Yarg, hugely overrated band, and really gay vocals.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> really gay vocals.



See: heavy metal


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 28, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yarg, hugely overrated band, and really gay vocals.





Load_Blown said:


> See: heavy metal




Quotin' dis. 

Dohohoho. 

No, really. You weirdos should go and listen to Demoniac's * The Fire And The Wind*.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 28, 2009)

i actually checked this band out after having played GH3, and all of their damn songs and solos sound the same...  that and I've seen ONE video on youtube after extensive searching where they didn't blow MASSIVE balls playing ttfaf.  They were actually somewhat coordinated. 
I would never ever pay money to see them and get ear-raped by their screaming failure.  
The drummer never does anything creative, the singer hardly ever hits a good note, and the guitarists can never play coordinated like they are supposed to.
The end.


----------



## Kivaari (Aug 28, 2009)

I've heard they have been getting better live recently, and I think I've seen a video that would support that. Too lazy to look it up though.

I kind of like them, particularly the album Sonic Firestorm. Their new album sucks ass though.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 29, 2009)

The majority of their current "craze" is the fact that they were in guitar hero... I do like the song "Through the fire and flames" but thats about where it ends.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 29, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> Quotin' dis.
> 
> Dohohoho.
> 
> No, really. You weirdos should go and listen to Demoniac's * The Fire And The Wind*.



I have Prepare For War but I haven't listened yet (On a related note, every Demoniac album I could find for download had a password. Dragonforce's shame? It seems so.) because "Blackened Melodic Power Metal" sounds too hilarious to be true.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> I kinda liked it on GH3, until I went to buy a CD and discovered that IT'S ALL THE SAME.


Same here, only one of there songs is decent, mand the rests have simmilar lyrics and sound almost exaclty the same


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

DRAGON FIRE SWORD WAR GLORY FLAME SLAYING FIRE FIRE VALIANT FIRE *VIDEOGAME NOISES*

Edit: Tapping makes you a guitar herooooooooo


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Most people only know them from guitar hero 3; they kept there popularity from that for about 2 years. They arn't that popular know though. I think there songs sound to simmilar,my friend went to one of there concerts and said it was horrid, so i think its all studio magic that makes it sound listenable. Herman Lee has a pedo Bear shirt though XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4IGty9U7Mo


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 29, 2009)

Liked em for like ten minutes untill i looked up a live vid of them.



So many way better metal bands out there


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

madd foxx said:


> Liked em for like ten minutes untill i looked up a live vid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> So many way better metal bands out there



I have seen so many avatars that are colored versions of that tutorial picture you don't even know


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> DRAGON FIRE SWORD WAR GLORY FLAME SLAYING FIRE FIRE VALIANT FIRE *VIDEOGAME NOISES*
> 
> Edit: Tapping makes you a guitar herooooooooo



This song is called I Wanna Rock Your Body (To The Break of Dawn)

BUH DOW DUH BWAH BUH DOW DAH BWAH 

SOLO!! 

WIDDLY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BUH DOW WOW DUH BWAH BUH DOW WOW DUH BWAH WIDDLY WIDDLY WIDDLY WIDDLY WIDDLY WIDDLY WIDDLY WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> I have seen so many avatars that are colored versions of that tutorial picture you don't even know


 


Lol, i know, its just that im a terrible artist and the picture kinda fits me well


----------



## GothWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the song "Cry for eternity" o,o
Then I bought an album and it was just too boring. >.>


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

Dragonforce has a great editor, I'll give you that.


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Dragonforce has a great editor, I'll give you that.



Pro Tools makes you a guitar herooooooooo


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> Pro Tools makes you a guitar herooooooooo


 
You mean the "Sound Enhancement Pedal". XD lol


----------



## ivanstrelok (Aug 29, 2009)

i like their music,but they really suck live,yeah,they got better,but better than horrible doesnt mean good,just non ear scratching,also their last album is awful (and i really liked the other ones)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

Playing Dragonforce on Guitar Hero is fun, though. ;3


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 29, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I have Prepare For War but I haven't listened yet (On a related note, every Demoniac album I could find for download had a password. Dragonforce's shame? It seems so.) because "Blackened Melodic Power Metal" sounds too hilarious to be true.



The guitar work is incredibly sloppy and the lyrics are stupid.

Basically it was a foreshadowing of things to come.


----------



## bearetic (Aug 31, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> Playing Dragonforce on Guitar Hero is fun, though. ;3


Practice mode so you can't fail! YEAH!


Icarus615 said:


> I kinda liked it on GH3, until I went to buy a CD and discovered that IT'S ALL THE SAME.


Makes for good background music, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

Dragon Force needs to die in a fire

and/or flames 8)


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This song is called I Wanna Rock Your Body (To The Break of Dawn)
> 
> BUH DOW DUH BWAH BUH DOW DAH BWAH
> 
> ...


Dude, that is totally my favorite air guitar solo. Carl don't need no instructions man.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

they sounded ok when I saw them...
no where near as awesome as Slipknot was though


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 1, 2009)

Good to play on Guitar Hero, but pretty crappy otherwise.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> they sounded ok when I saw them...
> no where near as awesome as Slipknot was though



Ooooookay


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Ooooookay


what?
they sounded good enough to listen to, and Slipknot was heading the Mayhem Tour that year


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

DRAGONFORCE IS THE HARDEST METAL KNOWN TO MAN!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> what?
> they sounded good enough to listen to, and Slipknot was heading the Mayhem Tour that year


 

No offence, but you have the absolute shittiest taste in music I HAVE EVER SEEN!  For real, Slipknot?  They suck so damn hard!


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> No offence, but you have the absolute shittiest taste in music I HAVE EVER SEEN!  For real, Slipknot?  They suck so damn hard!


Slipknot rules...
along with Placebo, Mindless Self Indulgence, and Marilyn Manson


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> Slipknot rules...
> along with Placebo, Mindless Self Indulgence, and Marilyn Manson


 

Oh my god... please be a troll.. please be a troll... please be a troll...

I take it your "Goth" or "Emo" also, right?


----------



## X (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Oh my god... please be a troll.. please be a troll... please be a troll...
> 
> I take it your "Goth" or "Emo" also, right?



ether a troll or someone without taste in music.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

X said:


> ether a troll or someone without taste in music.


 
Hes definately a REEL GOFFIC NON POSER TO DA MAX 4 LYFE DAWG!


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Oh my god... please be a troll.. please be a troll... please be a troll...
> 
> I take it your "Goth" or "Emo" also, right?


I'm here to stay
I'm an emo, and I'm going to stay that way


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Hes definately a REEL GOFFIC NON POSER TO DA MAX 4 LYFE DAWG!


What the heck was that?


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I'm here to stay
> I'm an emo, and I'm going to stay that way


 
You do know that Marilyn Manson is emo, right?  

The only "real" emo band is Rites of Spring, on none of you faggot posers have ever heard of it so you can all shut up.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I'm here to stay
> I'm an emo, and I'm going to stay that way



Just stay out of the music threads and we won't have a problem.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> What the heck was that?


 
Oh, its you.  Im implying that your a poser.  You say your emo, despite emo being a music genre, making you actually scene, and you listen to a bunch of mainstream music that isnt even close to emo.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 1, 2009)

Mr. Crazy Shoe Face Guy you are very amusing go away now


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> You do know that Marilyn Manson is emo, right?
> 
> The only "real" emo band is Rites of Spring, on none of you faggot posers have ever heard of it so you can all shut up.


he rules...
and what the hell is your problem?


----------



## X (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Hes definately a REEL GOFFIC NON POSER TO DA MAX 4 LYFE DAWG!



FO' SHO 



Midna said:


> I'm an emo



self disproving right there. real emos hide their anguish and don't admit it, trust me, i've known a few.

(unless you mean the music genre, in which case you are just an idiot.)


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

X said:


> FO' SHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, admitting that your emo is the number 1 rule of being a poser!

OMG GUIZE IM LIKE SOO SEEKING ATTENTION I GOTTA TELL EVERY1 IM EMO!!!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> he rules...
> and what the hell is your problem?


 
Marilyn Manson sucks balls.  The only good person in his band is John 5, but you dont know shit about John 5 because apparently hes a solo band now.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

X said:


> FO' SHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you talking about cutters or emos...
and this is the internet so it's not the same as talking about things in real life


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Marilyn Manson sucks balls.  The only good person in his band is John 5, but you dont know shit about John 5 because apparently hes a solo band now.



Speaking of, I recommend picking up his albums. He's quite diverse and good at it.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Marilyn Manson sucks balls.  The only good person in his band is John 5, but you dont know shit about John 5 because apparently hes a solo band now.


I've been a fan of him for several years...
and Twiggy's there now


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Speaking of, I recommend picking up his albums. He's quite diverse and good at it.


 
Yes, i love John 5.  Hes a fucking amazing guitarist.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I've been a fan of him for several years...
> and Twiggy's there now


 
Oh, John 5?  Name me 3 of his albums or 5 of his songs.  Off the top of my head i will name a few songs.

Black Widow of La Porte, Damaged, Fiddlers, Soul of a Robot, Gein with Envy.

Stop being such a damn poser.  Your the kind of "emo" who tells everyone hes emo for attention then cries and cuts himself when people make fun of him and call him a poser

Also, saying that emo's are not linked to cutters is like saying Furries are not linked to bestiality.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh guys... its so like... deep... and depressing... to make alot.... of dots after.... words to... make it sound.... like your sentences.... are longer then.... they need to be.... and harder to read.... also.... im a ..... depressed emo cutter.... but dont make fun of.... meeeeeeeeee !!!!!! *cuts wrists*


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Oh, John 5?  Name me 3 of his albums or 5 of his songs.  Off the top of my head i will name a few songs.



This is a forum. He has all the time in the world to Google it.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> This is a forum. He has all the time in the world to Google it.


 
Yeah, except i didnt google it.  No proof that i didnt other than my word, but im not a poser noob and actually listen to his moosic.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Yeah, except i didnt google it.  No proof that i didnt other than my word, but im not a poser noob and actually listen to his moosic.



I was talking about Midna. :T


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> I was talking about Midna. :T


 
I see .  Midna probably killed herself, or "attempted" to kill herself (by attempted i mean barely cut herself TO TAKE AWAY THE PAIN!!!!!!) and shes not here anymore lol.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I see .  Midna probably killed herself, or "attempted" to kill herself (by attempted i mean barely cut herself TO TAKE AWAY THE PAIN!!!!!!) and shes not here anymore lol.


you are a fucked up individual


----------



## X (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Marilyn Manson sucks balls.


this is a literal fact.


----------



## X (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> are you talking about cutters or emos...
> and this is the internet so it's not the same as talking about things in real life



you're right, irl if you just go out and say it you will be a corner dweller without friends, saying it on the internet makes you a tool, troll bait, and an attention whore.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> you are a fucked up individual


 
Im fucked up because i like bleeding and cutting myself and want attention? Haha you win an internet good sir!


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

X said:


> you're right, irl if you just go out and say it you will be a corner dweller without friends, saying it on the internet makes you a tool, troll bait, and an attention whore.


 
Do you have a feeling that Midna is just an expert troll who is raping us at our own game? FOR SERIOUS BRO!

Also, BRB Fapping...


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 1, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6868744266544002744#
this pretty much sums it up


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Im fucked up because i like bleeding and cutting myself and want attention? Haha you win an internet good sir!


I'm sure I have more friends than you'll ever have, dude


----------



## X (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Do you have a feeling that Midna is just an expert troll who is raping us at our own game?  FOR SERIOUS BRO!



not likely, he already made a response thread and is attempting to fight back (in his own pathetic sort of way.)

secondly, i am not a troll.


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I'm sure I have more friends than you'll ever have, dude


 
Please explain.  How do you know how many friends i have?  Have you ever met me in real life?  No, you havent.  I know that you dont have many friends because i sure as hell know that in real life i wouldnt want to be friends with an emo poser.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> Please explain.  How do you know how many friends i have?  Have you ever met me in real life?  No, you havent.  I know that you dont have many friends because i sure as hell know that in real life i wouldnt want to be friends with an emo poser.


everyone in my school likes me, except teachers, I have tons of friends


----------



## CrazyWolfGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> everyone in my school likes me, except teachers, I have tons of friends


 
I wonder why the teachers dont like you... BECAUSE UR A REBEL TO DA MAX WIT UR SKINNEH JEENS AND UR DIED HAIR!!!

Seriously, the teachers like me because im not a faggot rebel like you.


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I wonder why the teachers dont like you... BECAUSE UR A REBEL TO DA MAX WIT UR SKINNEH JEENS AND UR DIED HAIR!!!
> 
> Seriously, the teachers like me because im not a faggot rebel like you.


I just don't do all my work...
and if they hated me because I was Bi, that would be their fault


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 1, 2009)

CrazyWolfGuy said:


> I wonder why the teachers dont like you... BECAUSE UR A REBEL TO DA MAX WIT UR SKINNEH JEENS AND UR DIED HAIR!!!
> 
> Seriously, the teachers like me because im not a faggot rebel like you.





Midna said:


> I just don't do all my work...
> and if they hated me because I was Bi, that would be their fault



Go back to your respective emo threads plz kthx


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2009)

Midna said:


> I'm sure I have more friends than you'll ever have, dude



lol are you fucking kidding me? The "I have more friends than you" card? You're the kind of person that argues about bands by quoting record sales, aren't you?


----------



## Midna (Sep 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> lol are you fucking kidding me? The "I have more friends than you" card? You're the kind of person that argues about bands by quoting record sales, aren't you?


nope


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 1, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6868744266544002744#
> this pretty much sums it up



Belly :3 Sam is drunk


Yessir love that drums keys and vocals


----------



## Matt (Sep 2, 2009)

I liked trail of broken hearts and starfire. Isn't it funny that those are the only two songs without shitty earsplitting guitar playing ruining everything?


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow thread derailment... Thanks a lot Midna.

(Slipknot sucks by the way >>)

I'm still on the hunt for a vid of Dragonfarts being upstaged.


----------

